# Muzzloader question



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

So I recently purchased a unique muzzloader and want to know what you think about it being legal for deer in Ohio.
It is a David Pedersoli 50cal. Muzzloader, the unique part is that it has two barrels, one on top of the other, both are percussion cap operated and the barrel literally "swivels" , so you can take one shot, rotate the barrel and have a second shot ready (if needed)
I have a regular Thompson Center ML that I always use but I loved this gun when I saw it and purchased it. 
I don't care if it's not legal to hunt with,I can use the other one, but what's your thoughts?


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

I think it's legal, I have one in .45 cal. Word of caution, pay real close attention when loading. I've heard of many that have loaded the same barrel twice.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know about ohio but there legal in indiana. I ordered a 50 cal and 12 ga combo side by side from cabelas many yrs ago. they sent the 12 ga barrel and the stock and said the 50 cal barrel would be shipped as soon as they were ready. I wanted to hunt and had already sold my gun. so I found some .690 round balls and .20 patches and sighted it in and went hunting with the 12 ga barrel and got my deer at 52 yrds. it made a monster hole in the deer. then cabelas sent me a unfinished 50 cal barrel. I called them and complained and they said to return the barrel. but I had a friend that did black oxide. so I took it and blacked it myself. I used the double barrel 50 cal for many yrs. then I bought a new inline and sold the double barrel to my nephew.
sherman


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the input fellas..


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Depending on how old that thing is,watch overloading the powder in there and what type you use.I'm SURE its not 150gr compatible.If you didn't already know.Just lookin out.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Depending on how old that thing is,watch overloading the powder in there and what type you use.I'm SURE its not 150gr compatible.If you didn't already know.Just lookin out.


Good point Cajun ! I've never used 150 grains anyway I've always just used two 50 grain pellets. IMHO, I think 100 grains is plenty enough power. Appreciate the input man


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I used 90 grns in my double barrel shotgun and in my 50 cal barrels.so im pretty sure 100 would be safe. but with the old guns you might be better of using loose powder over pellets.
sherman


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Why would loose powder be better?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

9Left said:


> Why would loose powder be better?


Loose power ignites easier. Those percussion caps weren't meant to ignite pellets. 209 primers are meant to ignite pellets.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Ahhhh.... Gotcha , thanks.


----------



## frostymug56 (May 7, 2012)

*Muzzleloader Season*
*Muzzleloading Rifle:* .38 caliber or larger.

*Muzzleloading shotgun:* 10 gauge or smaller using one ball per barrel I'd say its legal,, might want to call just to be sure!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

in Indiana the gun has to be able to be loaded from the muzzle and be loaded from the muzzle, that makes it legal to hunt with it.
sherman


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

You bought a Pedersoli? You must have money! By the way, I am available for adoption. You'd love me, I'm adorable! 

For those who may not know, Davide Pedersoli is an Italian who just happens to dig old American firearms. Who knows why? My guess would be because they are so cool! So, he build working replicas of them. They are fine, beautiful firearms!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

buckeyebowman said:


> You bought a Pedersoli? You must have money! By the way, I am available for adoption. You'd love me, I'm adorable!
> 
> For those who may not know, Davide Pedersoli is an Italian who just happens to dig old American firearms. Who knows why? My guess would be because they are so cool! So, he build working replicas of them. They are fine, beautiful firearms!


most custom made muzzleloaders are true works of art. being a little nosey here but how much did you have to pay for that work of art?
sherman


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I gave $500 for it


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

9Left said:


> I gave $500 for it


in my opinion you got a great buy. that extra barrel is great for a follow up shot. back when I had my cva double barrel I put a scope on it with the see through mounts and had one barrel sighted in with the scope and the other barrel sighted in on the iron sights. later they upgraded the barrels so you could adjust the barrels so they would hit the same spot. I love my inline gun but there are times I miss having the extra shot.
sherman


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yea, it's a pretty sweet ML, I'm not really hell bent on using it for deer season, for one, the finish in the gun is beautiful and secondly, the weight, it weighs almost 10 pounds!


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

If you are interested in seeing the gun in action, you can find an old movie called "The Big Sky". Dewey Martin & Kurt Douglas star. Dewey carries the 2 barreled flintlock around for most of the movie.


----------

